# Software > OpenWrt >  routerstation pro openwrt AWMN

## romias

Έχουν περάσει 3 μήνες απ την ανακαίνιση του κόμβου 10283 και την μετάβαση από mikrotικ (rb133) σε openwrt (routerstation pro).
Καταθέτω λοιπόν τις εμπειρίες μου να υπάρχουν για όσους θέλουν να ασχοληθούν.
Το 90% των ρυθμίσεων έγιναν με το luci,το web interface του openwrt.

Το πρώτο που έκανα αφού προμηθεύτηκα το routerstation pro ήταν να του αλλάξω τo μαμίσιο firmware σε  backfire 10.03 ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες απ το wiki.openwrt.gr. ( Εδώ το image)
Εδιτ.
Υπάρχει πλέον διαθέσιμο το attitude_adjustment 12.09με πολλά bugfix και ανανεωμένο luci.H φιλοσοφία των ρυθμίσεων παραμένει η ιδια,αλλάζει λίγο ο τρόπος διαχείρισης. 
Προτίμησα να εγκατασταθεί το squashfs έναντι του jffs2 που χρησιμοποιούσα μέχρι τώρα μιας και παρέχει την δυνατότητα επαναφοράς του firmware στη αρχική του κατάσταση με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού από luci.

Επειδή δεν είχα σειριακό καλώδιο,Περίμενα να ανάψουν και τα τρία λαμπάκια,μετά το reboot,για να κάνω login με ssh η browser,στη θύρα του τριπλού ethernet πλέων,με ip 192.168.1.1,πραγμα που συζητήθηκε και αναλύθηκε  εδώ.
Ετσι λοιπόν από luci,διαμόρφωσα το Network>Interfaces>Lan,(εικονα 1),Δημιούργησα πατώντας add entry,Ενα if που το ονόμασα ap (εικόνα 2) Και διέγραψα τα παντα μεσα στο Network>Interfaces>Wan.
Εδιτ.
Διευκρίνηση,επειδή μου στέλνουν κάποιοι μυνήματα.
Η εγκατάσταση γίνετε με το καλώδιο στην poe θύρα και μετά την ολοκλήρωση *δεν υπάρχει* η δυνατότητα εισόδου στο ρουτερ απ την POE *παρά μόνο βάζοντας το καλώδιο ethernet στο τριπλό switch*.

----------


## romias

Σύνδεσα το rspro στο inet βάζοντας δύο καταχωρήσεις στο Network>Statik Routes.
1 Interface lan Target 10.0.0.0 Ipv4-Netmask 255.0.0.0 Ipv4-Gateway 10.227.2.1
2 Interface lan Target 0.0.0.0 Ipv4-Netmask 0.0.0.0 Ipv4-Gateway 10.x.x.x (ip του dsl router)
Να σημειώσω οτι ολο μου το δίκτυο πέφτει σε ενα switch.
Κατόπιν από System>Software>,αφου πάτησα πρώτα το Update package lists,για να εμφανιστούν τα Available packages,εγκατέστησα τα εξής πακέτα:
kmod-madwifi
quagga
quagga-zebra To πακέτο υπάρχει και είναι απαραίτητο στο 12.09,δεν υπάρχει σε παλαιότερες διανομές
quagga-bgpd
quagga-libzebra
luci-i18n-greek,Για να έχω το luci στα Ελληνικά.
nano Επειδή είναι ποιο εύκολος απο τον vi και vim, cli text editors.
crda
hostapd
wpa-suplicannt

----------


## romias

Κατ' αρχήν προτιμήστε να κάνετε την εγκατάσταση με τις ασύρματες κάρτες τοποθετημένες ώστε 
να εμφανιστούν στο Network >Wifi και η επιλογή scan,σε administrator mode,αλλιώς πρέπει να δώσετε με ssh την εντολή 


```
rm -f /etc/config/wireless; wifi detect > /etc/config/wireless
```

H 


```
rm /etc/config/wireless
```

Όπου χρειάζεται επανεκκίνηση.

Στο Network >Interfaces, πρόσθεσα ενα “entry” ορίζοντας 
protocol static
Ipv4-Address 
IPv4-Gateway
(βλέπε εικόνα 3)

Κατόπιν,πατώντας το Edit,δίπλα απ το κουμπί scan,στο Network >Wifi επέλεξα,απ το Additional Field,το Regulatory Domain και πάτησα add.Στο πεδίο που δημιουργήθηκε πρόσθεσα τον αριθμό 96 για να εμφανιστεί η λίστα με τις συχνότητες στο chanel,συμπλήρωσα τα υπόλοιπα πεδία σήμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις του λινκ,στην περίπτωση μου είμαι client.(εικόνα 4)
Απαιτήται συμπλήρωμα και το πεδίο Distance Optimization,όπου ορίζετε η απόσταση,σύμφωνα με το wind

Παιδεύτικα και με λίγη βοήθεια απ το http://www.openwrt.gr,και τον Acinonyx,έμαθα ότι,
1 Απενεργοποιούμε το firewall απ το Network>Initscripts,πατώντας stop και disable,για να μην ξεκινάει μετα απο επανεκκίνηση.
2 Απαραίτητα ο απέναντι κόμβος,αν φοράει mikrotik,πρεπει να έχει στο Preamble Mode,τσεκαρισμένο το both.

Με ssh τροποποίησα τα αρχεία /etc/quagga/bgpd.conf και /etc/quagga/zebra.conf και το λινκ πραγματοποιήθηκε.


```
nano /etc/quagga/bgpd.conf   
nano /etc/quagga
```

Τώρα στο Network> Wifi εχει εμφανιστεί το BSSID,η mac address του απέναντι και στο Network>Interfaces καταγράφετε η κίνηση.

Παραθέτω και ενα bwtest 


```
[email protected]:/etc/quagga# iperf -c 10.2.159.93 -p 2000

------------------------------------------------------------

Client connecting to 10.2.159.93, TCP port 2000

TCP window size: 16.0 KByte (default)

------------------------------------------------------------

[  3] local 10.2.159.94 port 36117 connected with 10.2.159.93 port 2000

[ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth

[  3]  0.0-10.0 sec  30.0 MBytes  25.1 Mbits/sec
```

Καλή επιτυχία

*Υγ. Περισσότερες ρυθμίσεις*
Παραμετροποίηση quagga
zebra.conf
bgpd.conf
Απόδοση ονομάτων συσκευών
Tinyproxy από Luci
Διασύνδεση δύο ρούτερ με κοινό AS
pptp client to mikrotik server

----------


## nikolas_350

Παρά την τεραστία υποστήριξη που υπάρχει για το openwrt, είναι ο πρώτος οδηγός που βλέπω εδώ μέσα που να ξεκινάει από το 0 και να είναι απλός και κατανοητός . 
Μπράβο σου.

----------


## vmanolis

Επειδή από ότι βλέπω "δεν δέχεται" επέκταση στο θέμα των καρτών miniPCI, αν κάποιος χρειάζεται 4-5 κάρτες για ισάριθμα interfaces θα πρέπει να "γεφυρώσει" δύο RouterStation PRO.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να προστεθούν στον οδηγό αυτόν οι αναγκαίες ρυθμίσεις του καθενός από αυτά ώστε να "συμπεριφέρονται" σαν ένα Router;

----------


## Themis Ap

> Επειδή από ότι βλέπω "δεν δέχεται" επέκταση στο θέμα των καρτών miniPCI, αν κάποιος χρειάζεται 4-5 κάρτες για ισάριθμα interfaces θα πρέπει να "γεφυρώσει" δύο RouterStation PRO.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να προστεθούν στον οδηγό αυτόν οι αναγκαίες ρυθμίσεις του καθενός από αυτά ώστε να "συμπεριφέρονται" σαν ένα Router;


Ίσως και κάτι αντίστοιχο για 2o Router που θα τρέχει Μίκροτικ; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vmanolis

> Ίσως και κάτι αντίστοιχο για 2o Router που θα τρέχει Μίκροτικ; Ευχαριστώ.


Υπάρχουν και ενότητες όπως αυτήν:
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=29862
Πάντως το ψάχνω και εγώ.

----------


## Themis Ap

> Υπάρχουν και ενότητες όπως αυτήν:
> http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=29862
> Πάντως το ψάχνω και εγώ.


Ναι το είδα το λινκ αυτό, απλά αφήνει εκτός ύλης τις ρυθμίσεις που θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε στον 2ο ρούτερ  :: 
Θα το ψάξω καλύτερα μόλις βρω χρόνο.

Διευκρινιστικά, η ερώτηση μου είχε να κάνει με έναν ρούτερ OpenWRT και έναν με Mikrotik.

----------


## romias

Η λύση βρίσκετε εδω 


```
    Α) Εχεις κόψει ένα /30 subnet για την σύνδεση των 2 routers μεταξύ τους; (αφού δεν μεσολάβει switch)
    πχ. 10.24.72.253/30 στην eth2 του 1ου router και 10.24.72.254/30 στην ethernet του 2ου router

    Β) 1ος router με τις 2 ethernet κάρτες.
    πχ. 1η ethernet με ip address 10.24.72.1/27 που πάει στο τοπικό lan
    2η ethernet που συνδέεται με τον 2ο router και έχει ip 10.24.72.253/30
    Εστω ότι έχει και μία ασύρματη κάρτα με ip address 10.24.72.101/30

    Πρέπει να βάλεις static routes που να βλέπουν τα networks που υπάρχουν στο 2o router μέσω της ip της ethernet που έχει ο router 2.
    Εστω ότι ο router 2 έχει 1 ασύρματη κάρτα με ip 10.24.72.105/30
    Στον router 1 πρέπει να μπει ένα static route που να λέει (στο destination) ότι το network 10.24.72.104/30 θα το βρει (gateway) μέσω της ip 10.24.72.254 που έχει η ethernet στον router 2.

    Γ) 2os router που συνδέεται απευθείας με τον router 1 (χωρίς μεσολάβηση switch)
    ethernet ip address 10.24.72.254/30
    Εστω ότι έχει και μία σσύρματη κάρτα με ip address 10.24.72.105/30
    Πρέπει να βάλεις static routes που να βλέπουν τα networks που υπάρχουν στον 1o router μέσω της ip της ethernet που έχει ο router 1 και συνδέεται με τον router 2.
    πχ. Static route (στο destination) για το network 10.24.72.0/27 μέσω της ip της ethernet 2 του router 1. Δηλαδή την 10.24.72.253 (gateway)
    Ομοίως πρέπει να μπει ένα static route για το network της ασύρματης κάρτας που έχει ο router 1 (και για κάθε network, είτε αυτό εξυπηρετεί backbone, είτε είναι Access Point)
    Αρα (destination) 10.24.72.100/30 μέσω της (gateway) 10.24.72.253
```

Δεν εχω εμπειρία για αυτο που θες να κάνεις και το βρίσκω πολύ χρήσιμο.
Όταν με το καλό το υλοποιήσεις συμπλήρωσε τον οδηγό εδώ όσο ποιο απλά μπορείς.

----------


## Nikiforos

ωραίος ο οδηγός, μπράβο! αλλά θα ρωτήσω αρχικά για ποιόν λόγο πήγες από Μιkrotic σε openWRT? σε τι είναι καλύτερο? γιατί μου φαίνεται κατά πολύ δυσκολότερο!

----------


## vmanolis

> Διευκρινιστικά, η ερώτηση μου είχε να κάνει με έναν ρούτερ OpenWRT και έναν με Mikrotik.


Αυτό λέγεται... extreme routing.  ::

----------


## romias

> ωραίος ο οδηγός, μπράβο! αλλά θα ρωτήσω αρχικά για ποιόν λόγο πήγες από Μιkrotic σε openWRT? σε τι είναι καλύτερο? γιατί μου φαίνεται κατά πολύ δυσκολότερο!


Ο,οι λόγοι που "πήγα σε openwrt"είναι πάρα πολλοί,ξεκινάνε απο το ειναι *open*wrt,linux,κακές παρέες,κτλπ.
Πρακτικά,ειναι ποιο φτηνό και αξιόπιστο,μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον.
"σε τι είναι καλύτερο;"
Από τεχνική άποψη δεν είμαι ο καταλληλότερος να απαντήσω.Απο οσα έχω διαβάσει όμως υπάρχουν και υπερ και κατά και στα δυο.
"γιατί μου φαίνεται κατά πολύ δυσκολότερο"
Τα φαινόμενα απατούν
Είναι λιγο διαφορετικός ο τρόπος διαχείρισης αλλά όχι δύσκολος.
Δοκίμασε να το στήσεις σε εικονική μηχανή.

----------


## Daemon

Έχω και εγώ OpenWrt (routerstation pro) εδώ και 9 μήνες, ενώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει για ένα μήνα Mikrotik σε ταρατσο pc. Από άποψη interface, το Mikrotik είναι πιο προσιτό... ωστόσο, όποιος έχει γνώσεις linux, θα τα καταφέρει σχετικά εύκολα. Ο οδηγός νομίζω ότι βοηθάει πολύ. Στο site επίσης που είναι οδηγός, υπάρχει και forum, στο οποίο υπάρχει πολύ καλή υποστήριξη. Τώρα το πιο βασικό: γιατί openwrt και όχι Mikrotik? γιατί είναι ανοιχτό στα πειράγματα, γιατί είναι ελεύθερο, γιατί είναι πιο φθηνό και το μόνο που έχεις να πληρώσεις είναι το hardware, γιατί δεν έχει τα γνωστά ghost που έχει το routing της mikrotik, γιατί υπάρχουν άπειρα πακέτα που μπορείς να βάλεις, γιατί αν γουστάρεις να ασχοληθείς σοβαρά, θα ψάχνεις και θα μαθαίνεις συνέχεια. To OpenWrt είναι απλά κάτι διαφορετικό, δεν είναι Mikrotik, είτε σου αρέσει και το ψάχνεις, είτε το πετάς!

----------


## balco31

Δεν ξέρω αν καλά κάνω που γράφω εδώ αλλά θα ήθελα να σας παρουσιάσω ένα blog που έχω σηκώσει σχετικά με τους starters στο awmn: http://balco31.dyndns.org/wordpress/

----------


## romias

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε να κάνει δοκιμές με openwrt σε vm οδηγίες εδω

----------


## NetTraptor

Γενικά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά έτσι εκτός από το να φτιάξεις έναν Virtual ethernet router. Τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει να εξοικειωθεί με τα κουμπάκια του Lucy ή με το command line ναι οκ, αλλά wireless settings και ρυθμίσεις που αφορούν το AWMN (εκεί που είναι το ζουμί του OpenWRT δηλαδή) δεν θα δει μιας και τις wireless κάρτες θα τις βλέπει σαν lan.
Αν δεν δοκιμάσεις να κάνεις και καμιά wireless σύνδεση ποιο το νόημα. 

Για να στίσεις Virtual LAN router υπάρχουν 10αδες “καλύτερα” προτηγανισμένα και μη distro από το openwrt.

----------


## romias

> Γενικά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά έτσι εκτός από το να φτιάξεις έναν Virtual ethernet router. Τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει να εξοικειωθεί με τα κουμπάκια του Lucy ή με το command line ναι οκ,


 Thats the spirit

----------


## Nikiforos

εγω δεν ειχα ασχοληθεί ποτέ! το είχα ακουσει ήξερα πως είναι για routers κτλ, παλια το ειχα δει σε linksys αλλα χτες με την βοήθεια του romia και του saggy00 από το EWN, το έστησα σε Virtualbox έτσι για να δω πως είναι!!! πραγματικά επαθα πλακα δλδ! ειδικά όταν είδα το Lucy! επειδή όπως βλέπετε και στο avantar μου είναι linux power, δλδ windows εχω μονο εικονικα xp, μου φαίνονται οκ οι εντολες. Βεβαια στο εξοχικό έχω 411 σε panel 5ghz και new 433AH (κριμα δεν ήξερα από πριν για το openwrt και τα routerstation) και πληρωμένες αδειες χρησης ΜΤ, δεν προκειτε να τα πειραξω. Στην Αθηνα έχω pc αλλά έχω 3 nstreme links, τρεχω υπηρεσιες VPN (awmn to internet) και το αναποδο, web proxy και Eoip tunnel για internet στο εξοχικό. Οπως καταλαβαίνετε αυτα μου φαινονται πραγματικα παλουκια για να τα κανω στο openwrt και με πειράζει ιδιαίτερα η απουσια του nstreme. Επισης δεν ξέρω και πως να το βάλω σε CF! έχω ενα pc και κάθετε με trixbox linux σε CF 8GB, οποτε μπορω να πειραματιστώ εδώ! επίσης σε laptop θέλω να το βάλω σε usbstick γιατι έχει cm9 και pigtail και κανω σκαναρισματα! δεν ξέρω αν αυτά ειναι σχετικά εδω που τα εγραψα, αλλά αν δεν το μαθω καλά δεν πειράζω το router του κόμβου μου προς αποφυγή προβληματων! αν ξέρει κανείς πως να μπει σε CF και usbstick ας βοηθήσει λιγάκι εδώ ή σε σχετικό άλλο θέμα! Ευχαριστώ! open source rulez!!!!!

----------


## radio 623

Εδώ έχει οδηγίες : http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=38 και γενικώς υποστήριξη.

----------


## Nikiforos

Το forum το είχα δει, το συγκεκριμένο θέμα όχι! θα δοκιμάσω σε CF με την εντολή dd από linux και πιστεύω να παίξει! thanks! θα ενημερώσω για εξελίξεις!

edit : Σήμερα μετά από πολλές δοκιμές τελικά κατὰφερα να το περάσω σε κάρτα CF 64 και 256mb. Η μικρή μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα και δεν bootare. Η μεγάλη σε pc με adaptora IDE to CF παίζει σφαίρα όμως που σημαινει οτι μπορει να μπει και σε ταρατσο pc αντι για MT. Ηθελα να το βάλω και στον laptop εκει με ενδιαφέρει για σκαν καθώς έχει πάνω κάρτα cm9, αλλά ενώ ὲβαλα και usb support για τoν kernel κτλ δεν bootarei! κολλάει στο Waiting for root device /dev/sda2... Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς από usbstick?
και μερικά χρήσιμα links : http://wiki.openwrt.org/oldwiki/SoekrisPort#booting
http://downloads.openwrt.org/backfire/10.03.1-rc4/x86/
Η εντολή για να περάσει στο linux το image : dd if=/250GB/openwrt-x86-generic-combined-ext2.img of=/dev/sdd
προσοχή στο /250GB και /dev/sdd βάζετε τα δικά σας! επίσης η κάρτα να είναι αφορμάριστη και χωρίς partitions γιατι το image κανει 2 και δεν κάνει mount μετά!

----------


## Nikiforos

Να ρωτήσω 3 πράγματα επειδή σκέφτομαι εδώ στην Αθήνα να αντικαταστήσω το pc με το MT με RB's. 
1oν το routerstation pro μπορεί να δουλέψει εκτός από 3 bb links και asterisk? είδα πως υπάρχει για το openwrt μπορεί όμως να τρέχει στο συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα? το λέω για να μην χρειάζεται και pc ανοιχτό με το trixbox που το ανοίγω τώρα όταν μου χρειάζεται.
2ον επειδή τώρα έχω και 4ο link μπορεί να συνδεθεί το rt pro, με ένα RB711 με ΜΤ? σαν αυτό εδώ δλδ : http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/42/Page/26/el/
3ον υπάρχει τρόπος στο openwrt να κάνουμε EoiP Tunnel για να στειλουμε internet σε έναν άλλον κόμβο που έχει MT? δεν θέλω VPΝ επειδη για άγνωστο λογο δεν επαιζε καλά από το εξοχικό.

----------


## trendy

1) Έχει 700αρη επεξεργαστή, αν δεν τραβάνει πολλή cpu τα links σου θα μπορεί να τον σηκώσει και αυτόν. Αν δε σου φτάνει ο χώρος που έχει, πρόσθεσε μία SD card.
2) Μπορείς να το συνδέσεις το link με ένα bullet5 ή ο,τι άλλο θέλεις κατ' ευθείαν πάνω στις ethernet του rspro. Εκεί θα πρέπει να σπάσεις το switch του σε vlans αλλά γίνεται.
3) Το EoIP tunnel είναι στην πραγματικότητα ένα GRE tunnel. Στο vpn μήπως δεν είχες ρυθμίσει MTU και για αυτό δε σου έπαιζε καλά;

----------


## Nikiforos

Βασικά δεν συνδεόταν καν! αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τι error έλεγε! τότε λέγανε πως φταινε οι ασυμετριες των links που περνούσα για να φτάσω στον άλλον κόμβο. Δλδ στο openwrt δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει EoiP Tunnel? 
Η υποδοχή SDIO στο Rspro ειναι για κάρτες SD?
Για να συνδεθεί επάνω ένα RB πχ με MT δεν μπορει απλά να παίξει με routing BGP? έτσι στο εξοχικό έχω συνδέσει μεταξύ τους ένα RB433AH + RB411.
Τα links μου γενικά δεν τραβάνε πολύ traffic γιαυτό και δεν με πειράζει η απουσία Nstreme καθώς 3 από τα 4 που έχω είναι σε Nstreme mode.

----------


## trendy

Αυτό που λες με τις ασυμμετρίες λύνεται εύκολα ορίζοντας source και destination IPs στο openvpn tunnel. Καλά destination θα όριζες ούτως ή άλλως, αλλά αν δεν ορίσεις source θα χρησιμοποιήσει αν όχι κάποιο στην τύχη, αυτό με το οποίο θα πάει στον προορισμό του σύμφωνα με το routing table. Οπότε είναι λογικό αν γύριζε από μία άλλη μεριά από αυτήν που είχε ορίσει το άλλο άκρο να έχει πρόβλημα.
Στο openwrt μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να σηκώσεις GRE tunnel. Αν στο μπρίκι δεν έχουν κάνει κάτι πέραν του να αλλάξουν το όνομα, θα παίξει χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Ανάλογα, μπορείς να κάνεις bridge τα interfaces του RB και να γλυτώσεις έτσι το intra AS BGP. Πλέον όλη η δρομολόγηση θα γίνεται στο Routerstation.

----------


## Nikiforos

Κατάλαβα! ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις! θα το δω το θέμα να φτιάξει λίγο ο καιρός γιατί θα πρέπει να αλλαχτεί το κουτί στην ταράτσα, να μπει μέσα το rspro, και φυσικά να κοντύνουν τα καλώδια τουλάχιστον στο μισό! με απασχολούν και άλλα θέματα πως θα παίζουν σωστά εκεί, αλλά θα τα δούμε με τον καιρό εξάλου έχουν να κάνουν αποκλειστικά με το openwrt σαν λειτουργικό και όχι με το rspro.

----------


## Nikiforos

Να ρωτήσω κάτι, στην ip που βάζουμε ας πούμε για την eth0 δεν θέλει πχ /27 κτλ? πως θα κόψουμε το subnet? πχ στο δικό μου είναι 10.2.237.1/27 τώρα στο openwrt θα βάλω μόνο 10.2.237.1 ? το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα bb links. Στο MT εχουμε / κάτι σε όλες τις ip, στο openwrt δεν χρειάζεται αυτό ? γιατί σήμερα θα αλλαχτεί η CF στο pc από ΜΤ σε οpenwrt μη μας μείνει στα χέρια!  :: pp

----------


## radio 623

/27 θα βάλεις, το subnetting δεν αλλάζει. Θα σου πρότεινα να σημειώσεις πρώτα το /config/network σε ένα πρόχειρο και να το τσεκάρεις (ίσως και μέσω του φόρουμ), πριν το περάσεις στον ρουτερ σου.

----------


## Nikiforos

Στο αρχικό how to ο romias γιατί δεν τα έχει βάλει έτσι;

----------


## radio 623

Ο romias όρισε το υποδίκτυο με την netmask. Στην δική σου περίπτωση θα είναι 255.255.255.224. Το ίδιο πράγμα είναι.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ευχαριστώ! μου τα εξήγησαν ήδη!!! σε λίγο θα είμαι με openWRT!  :: ppp

----------


## romias

Ενα εργαλείο που βοηθάει στο υπολογισμό του subnet βρίσκετε εδώ ασύρματα και με μια αναζήτηση στο google θα βρείτε πολλά παρόμοια στο ίντερνετ.
Για συντομία να πω οτι για το /30 που βάζουμε στα λινκ το mask είναι 255.255.255.252.

Nikiforos,καλή δύναμη.

----------


## Nikiforos

Στο αρχικό ποστ αναφέρεις πως δεν είχες σειριακό καλώδιο, δλδ άλλαξες το Image μέσω ethernet σωστά? αν έχουμε σειριακό θέλει απλό ή null modem? γιατί έχω και από τα 2! και η διαδικασία είναι ευκολότερη?

----------


## romias

Αν έχουμε σειριακή κονσόλα βλέπουμε τη διαδικασία εγγραφής του firmware στη FLASH.
Δεν αλλάζει κάτι στην διαδικασία.

----------


## Nikiforos

Το προτιμώ τότε! ερώτηση που βρίσκουμε POE για το rspro που να κάνει για 1000αρι lan? στα γνωστά internetika καταστήματα δεν κάνει προφανώς! πχ αυτό : http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/166/Page/38/el/
καλά τώρα δεν έχει αυτός rspro, τι καντεμιά είναι αυτή? οι άλλοι που έχουν δεν έχουν το κουτί που θέλω! δλδ αυτό που έβαλα και στο εξοχικό : http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/98/Page/40/el/

----------


## tsatasos

PoE 802.3af 48v 0.35A που να κάνει για 1000αρι lan μπορώ να σου βρω άμεσα αυτό:
Proxim Wireless 4401
Απότι βλέπω παίζει και σε 1000αρι. Για δες το κεσύ.

Για κουτί κοίταξες σε aerial, linkshop, priveshop, pc-mastor, e-wifi κτλ. και δεν έχει κανείς?

----------


## Nikiforos

Το poe φαίνεται να Κάνει αλλα πόσο έχει αυτο; Πολύ ακριβό φαίνεται! Romias τι έχεις βάλει είπαμε; Για κουτί θέλω το συγκεκριμένο που είπα! ο ewifi έχει αλλα δεν έχει το rspro! Ο linkshop τα έχει αλλα δεν έχει poe και το priceshop δεν έχει τίποτα δεν ασχολείται με κουτιά, Poe και rb!

----------


## trendy

Σαν αυτό που δείχνει ο tsatasos έχω πάρει και εγώ από τον nc αλλά σε πολύύύύ καλύτερη τιμή. Ρίξε του ένα μήνυμα μήπως του έχουν περισσέψει. Αλλιώς έχω δει και το παρακάτω: http://www.ubnt.com/8023af

----------


## tsatasos

Νικιφόρε όντως αυτό το poe είναι ακριβό (στα 60-70€ το 4401 και 40-50€ το 4301), αλλά έχω καμιά 10αρια 4401 εκεί που δουλεύω που έχουν ξεμείνει από ένα έργο, οπότε αν το θες το έχεις με ένα 30αρι...

----------


## romias

Νικιφορε εγω εχω ενα npe 4818 τα ειχα πάρει μαζί είναι fast ethernet.
Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα προμηθευτω κι εγώ ένα απ αυτά που γράφουν τα παιδιά μαζί με 1000αρι switch.

----------


## Nikiforos

tsatasos ok αν είναι θα σου πω να το κανονίσουμε! και τώρα με το ΜΤ έχω 1000αρι lan, δεν λέει να γίνει 100αρι. Οσο για το rspro μου απὰντησαν από e-wifi και θα εχουν από αρχες Μαίου!!! όμως έχει ο linkshop και έχει και το κουτάκι που θέλω! http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...product_id=107 και το rspro : http://www.linkshop.gr/shop/index.ph...product_id=595

----------


## tsatasos

Ε τότε τσίμπα τα από το Linkshop και όποτε θες πες μου να βρεθούμε να σου δώσω και το PoE.

----------


## Nikiforos

έχει βάλει κανείς microSD στο rspro να μου πει πως την βλέπει? πρέπει να βάλουμε το πακέτο mount? την κάνει αυτόματα ή πρέπει manual? επίσης την βλέπει χωριστά ή την βλέπει σαν επέκταση της flash?

----------


## trendy

Για κοίτα εδώhttps://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=24793
Το κάνεις mount στο υπάρχον FS και μπορεί να γίνει αυτόματα mount. Επίσης μου είχε πει ο Acinonyx ότι παίζει να βάζεις και το image στην SD και να bootάρεις από αυτή.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτό που είπε ο Acinonyx με ενδιαφέρει! λέω να βάλω μια κάρτα microSD 4GB! αν είναι και ξεκινάει από αυτήν μπορώ να περάσω το Image όπως ακριβώς έκανα και με την CF, αντί να flasharw το Rspro! ξέρουμε όμως πως γίνεται? σήμερα μάλλον θα έχω το rspro στα χέρια μου και θα πρέπει να πιάσω δουλειά!

----------


## Daemon

Είσαι σίγουρος? Πέρσυ που το είχα ψάξει θυμάμαι ότι δεν μπορούσε να μπουτάρει από την SD διότι ο driver δεν ήταν μέσα στον πυρήνα. Το μόνο που σύμφερε να κάνεις ήταν να περάσεις το rootfs... αν πάντως κάτι έχει αλλάξει ή δεν έχω σωστεί πληροφόρορηση, και το έχει κάνει κάποιος, ας πει τον τρόπο να το κάνουμε και εμείς στο αγαπημενο μας rs pro.

----------


## Nikiforos

Χτες πήρα και εγώ το Rspro και με την βοήθεια του romia το ετοιμάσαμε, έχω και το κουτί του έτοιμο, τώρα περιμένω την κατάλληλη μέρα να έχει καλό καιρό να έχω και μπόλικο χρόνο για να αντικαταστήσει το ταρατσο pc. Πάντως έχω να πω πως παρόλο την μικρή Flash που έχει, έφαγε λιγότερο από τον μισό χώρο και με openVPN μέσα και asterisk και διάφορα άλλα πακέτα. Αλλά με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω και εγώ πως γίνεται να bootarei από κάρτα SD, τελικά τι κάρτες παίρνει? χτες είδα πως χωράει και SD, οπότε με adaptora μπορούμε να έχουμε και miniSD και microSD? Αυτό με το rootfs μήπως είναι η λύση? http://downloads.openwrt.org/backfire/10.03/ar71xx/ Και ένα σχετικό θέμα εδώ : http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com...td4198961.html

Υ.Γ το 1000αρι POE παίζει άψογα!  ::

----------


## Daemon

Welcome to the club... έβαλες καινούργιο firmware και αν ναι ποιο? Τι καρτούλες έχεις? Σε ρωτάω γιατί έχω αντιμετωπίσει ένα πρόβλημα με κάρτες cm9 με καινούργιο openwrt, ενώ σε παλιές εκδόσεις έπαιζε μία χαρά. Τέλος, έχεις ρυθμίσει τη vpn? Αν ναι, θα μπορούσες να βάλεις κάπου τις ρυθμίσεις γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ να έχω vpn...

----------


## trendy

Daemon εξαρτάται τι θέλεις να κάνεις στο vpn.

----------


## Daemon

> Daemon εξαρτάται τι θέλεις να κάνεις στο vpn.


Βασικά θέλω να κάνω login από internet/awmn στο vpn server, και να είναι σαν να βρίσκομαι στο home network, δηλαδή σαν να έχει ip από ένα συγκεκριμένο subnet.

----------


## trendy

> # openvpn.conf.sample
> #
> # This is a sample configuration file for OpenVPN.
> # Not all options are listed here; you can find good documentation 
> # about all of the options in OpenVPN's manual page - openvpn(.
> #
> # You can make a P-t-P connection by creating a shared key, 
> # copying this key to other hosts in your network, and changing
> # the IP addresses in this file.
> ...


Τώρα το luci έχει ένα interface για να φτιάχνεις το configuration file. Μπορείς να το προσαρμόσεις σε αυτό που σου έδωσα.

----------


## Daemon

> Τώρα το luci έχει ένα interface για να φτιάχνεις το configuration file. Μπορείς να το προσαρμόσεις σε αυτό που σου έδωσα.


Thanks, θα το κοιτάξω.

----------


## romias

Όταν το φτιάξεις φόρτωσε τα screenshots να υπάρχουν.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα τίποτα, οπότε δεν έχω δοκιμάσει και το openvpn. Περιμένω καλό καιρό και χρόνο να το βάλω ταράτσα! το έβαλα στο κουτί που μόνταρα με μια cm9 επάνω. Δείχνει να είναι οκ και έχει openwrt backfire 10.03 και εδώ μερικές φωτος, οι 7 πρωτες αφορουν το rspro.

http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x...iforosGT/AWMN/

----------


## trendy

Ο Acinonyx είχε πει ότι το 10.03 δεν είναι και τόσο καλό στο ασύρματο κομμάτι και καλό θα ήταν να αναβάθμιζες στην τελευταία 10.03rc4, την οποία έχω σε 3 μηχανάκια και παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δοκίμασα αυτή που λες στο taratsopc με κάρτα CF 256MB και είχα ιστορίες με τα wifi, αλλά μάλλον έφταιγε το pc και όχι η έκδοση, πάντως δεν θα ήθελα να βάλω RC, θα δοκιμάσω και θα δούμε, όταν το πήρα το rspro από linkshop πάντως είχε μέσα την 10.03! μιλούσα χτες στο chat με τον Acinonyx και δεν μου ανέφερε κάτι για αυτό που λες. Θα το δούμε στην πράξη. ::

----------


## trendy

Μου αρέσει να ομιλώ με στοιχεία http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?...0&p=2165#p2165
Έχει γίνει τυπογραφικό μιας και δεν υπάρχει 10.04, αλλά είναι 10.03.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, έχω βάλει στo Rspro τα πακέτα luci-app-tinyproxy και tinyproxy, με το πρώτο έχω γραφικό περιβάλλον μέσω του Luci στο Υπηρεσίες - Τinyproxy. Το έχω και τρέχει στο 10.2.237.1 και port 3128 αλλά δεν βλέπω να παίζει ενώ τρέχει η υπηρεσία. Νομίζω θέλει firewall ΝΑΤ ή route για να δίνω στο awmn δλδ στο 10.0.0.0/8 ? κάτι μου διαφεύγει και λέει αυτό σε browser : Η πρόσβαση στον διακομιστή μεσολάβησης ήταν αδύνατη. Η πρόσβαση δεν επιτρέπεται. Ελέγξτε την ορθογραφία της διεύθυνσης ή πραγματοποιήστε αναζήτηση για την τοποθεσία.
Εχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με web proxy στο openwrt ?

----------


## trendy

Έχεις ανοίξει την πόρτα στο firewall; Routing υπάρχει μεταξύ των 2 άκρων;

----------


## Nikiforos

Trendy ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά ήδη τα γράφω αυτά στο επίσημο site για αυτό το λειτουργικό, αν δεις στο άλλο forum έχω κάνει και how to! για τον tinyproxy δεν χρειάζεται τπτ να ανοιχτεί παίζει όπως είναι! οπότε όλα οκ τώρα, κάνω την δουλειά μου μέχρι να μάθω από gre tunnel και openvpn!

----------


## trendy

Δεν το είδα το tutorial, όμως για να σου πετάει το μήνυμα ότι η πρόσβαση στο διακομιστή είναι αδύνατη παίζει είτε firewall που σε κόβει είτε να μη φτάνεις στον proxy λόγω κακού routing. 
Τέσπα το κακό με τον proxy είναι ότι σε περιορίζει κάπως για το τι πρωτόκολλα θα περάσεις και σε τι συσκευές θέλεις να μοιράσεις το internet, για αυτό σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που θέλεις να περάσεις internet είναι προτιμότερο το vpn. 
Για ό,τι βοήθεια θέλεις πάντως εδώ είμαστε και στο openwrt.gr σου έδωσα ένα παράδειγμα gre.

----------


## Nikiforos

ακριβώς εκεί σου εξήγησα! thanks θα το δοκιμάσω να έχω χρόνο και θα κανουμε και κανά tutorial να τα έχουμε όλα μαζεμένα! πάντως το gre tunnel είναι καλύτερη λύση από το openvpn για την δουλειά που θέλω να κάνω.

----------


## trendy

Έκαστος στο είδος του. Το gre δεν έχει κρυπτογράφηση ή μερικά ακόμα από τα καλούδια του openvpn, αλλά μπορεί να περάσει routing πρωτόκολλα. Για τη δουλειά που το θέλεις θα έλεγα καλύτερα openvpn.

----------


## Nikiforos

Για να δίνω απλά internet στο εξοχικό μου? δε νομίζω πως είναι καλύτερη λύση το openvpn! το gre tunnel θα δουλεύει ποιό απροβλημάτιστα! πάντως με τα ΜΤ Και στα 2 άκρα και vpn (pptp) είχα προβλήματα λόγω ασυμμετρίας των links των κόμβων που περνούσα με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτει το vpn και λύθηκε 100% με την χρήση EoiP Tunnel που δουλεύει ακριβώς όπως τo Gre Tunnel στο openwrt. Πάντως εγώ και gre tunnel θα κάνω και openvpn και οι δοκιμές θα αποδείξουν τι είναι καλύτερο!  :: pp

----------


## trendy

Απροβλημάτιστα δουλεύουν και τα 2. Ακόμα και οι ασυμμετρίες δεν αποτελούν πρόβλημα στο openvpn. Έχει να κάνει με το τι θέλεις να κάνεις και όπως προανέφερα το openvpn όντας νεότερο έχει πιο πολλά καλούδια που μπορούν να σου κάνουν την επικοινωνία και πιο ασφαλή και πιο παραμετροποιήσιμη.
Δε λέω ότι δε γίνεται αυτό που κάνεις, αλλά το openvpn είναι πιο καλό για τη δουλειά που το προορίζεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δλδ λες καλύτερα να μάθω το openvpn και να μην ασχοληθώ με gre tunneling ? πάντως στο openwrt το module που χρειάζεται είναι το kmod-gre. Kαι ένα πολύ καλό tutorial για Gre Tunnels! http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=5760

----------


## trendy

Αν ήταν να επιλέξεις ένα από τα δύο θα πρότεινα σαφώς το openvpn.

----------


## Nikiforos

Προχτες έκανα δοκιμή όπως ειπα με τo gre tunnel, τελικά εκτός το πακέτο kmod-gre ήθελε και το πακέτο ip για να έχουμε τις εντολές για τα ip tunnels. Οπως και να εχει όμως τελικά δεν έπαιξε, συγκεκριμένα αντί να βλέπω πως έρχετε το πακέτο από το 10.71.99.1 (εξοχικό) ερχόταν από την ip 10.71.99.134 δλδ την eth1 που έχει την σύνδεση με το RB411. Οσο και να έψαξα δεν βρηκα καμια ακρη ενώ απο το 433 εδειχνε πως βλέπει κανονικά το openwrt χωρις όμως να κάνει και ping την ip που του είχα δώσει! χτες καποιος με βοήθησε και στησαμε έναν openvpn server στο openwrt και ειχα μερικά προβλήματα μετά συγκεκριμενα έλεγε πως η ip που έχω δωσει δλδ 10.2.237.253 και 254 πως κάνει coflict με το local lan δλδ το 10.2.237.0 / 255.255.255.255. Τελικά μετά απο μερικές δοκιμές αυτή την στιγμή τρέχει αλλά δεν είμαι πλέον στο εξοχικό για να το δοκιμάσω από τον λαπτοπ που εβαλα και εκει openvpn. Τωρα στο ΜΤ είδα στο PPP πως έχει openvpn client αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να περάσω τα αρχεια που χρειάζονται! ειδικά αυτό με το κλειδί κρυπτογράφησης!

AAA! στο MT 5.2 έχει στο PPP Openvpn server και client αλλά και Gre Tunnel! πριν δεν ειχε!!! αν το ειχα προχτες το 5.2 μάλλον θα είχε παίξει το gre tunnel! τώρα θα δω την τύχη μου με το openvpn!

----------


## ysam

5.2? Αυτά υπάρχουν από 4.χ μην σου πω 3.χ. Μάλλον δεν το είχες προσέξει.

----------


## Nikiforos

Στο 3.22 που είδα σε κάποιον ναι είχε openvpn client και server (αυτά δεν τα είχα προσέξει γιατι τα έχει με άλλο όνομα! δλδ ovpn και δεν ήξερα τι είναι), όμως gre tunnel έχει από το 5 και μετά! αν δεν έχεις το 5 δες στα interfaces πας να κάνεις add θα δεις πως δεν εχει gre tunnel. Τώρα το κοιταξα σε 3.22. Εγώ που ειχα στο εξοχικό 4.17 δεν είχε πάντως και πάλευα με το EoiP. Σήμερα θα κάνω μια δοκιμή με το gre tunnel από openwrt σε ΜΤ 5.2 έτσι για να το δω να παίζει και μόνο, γιατί θα δουλέψω με openvpn και pptp server.

----------


## trendy

> Προχτες έκανα δοκιμή όπως ειπα με τo gre tunnel, τελικά εκτός το πακέτο kmod-gre ήθελε και το πακέτο ip για να έχουμε τις εντολές για τα ip tunnels. Οπως και να εχει όμως τελικά δεν έπαιξε, συγκεκριμένα αντί να βλέπω πως έρχετε το πακέτο από το 10.71.99.1 (εξοχικό) ερχόταν από την ip 10.71.99.134 δλδ την eth1 που έχει την σύνδεση με το RB411. Οσο και να έψαξα δεν βρηκα καμια ακρη ενώ απο το 433 εδειχνε πως βλέπει κανονικά το openwrt χωρις όμως να κάνει και ping την ip που του είχα δώσει! χτες καποιος με βοήθησε και στησαμε έναν openvpn server στο openwrt και ειχα μερικά προβλήματα μετά συγκεκριμενα έλεγε πως η ip που έχω δωσει δλδ 10.2.237.253 και 254 πως κάνει coflict με το local lan δλδ το 10.2.237.0 / 255.255.255.255. Τελικά μετά απο μερικές δοκιμές αυτή την στιγμή τρέχει αλλά δεν είμαι πλέον στο εξοχικό για να το δοκιμάσω από τον λαπτοπ που εβαλα και εκει openvpn. Τωρα στο ΜΤ είδα στο PPP πως έχει openvpn client αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να περάσω τα αρχεια που χρειάζονται! ειδικά αυτό με το κλειδί κρυπτογράφησης!
> 
> AAA! στο MT 5.2 έχει στο PPP Openvpn server και client αλλά και Gre Tunnel! πριν δεν ειχε!!! αν το ειχα προχτες το 5.2 μάλλον θα είχε παίξει το gre tunnel! τώρα θα δω την τύχη μου με το openvpn!


Τα έχεις γράψει κάπως μπερδεμένα. Χρειάζεται ένα σχέδιο να απεικονίσει τι έχεις κάνει και να βάλεις επάνω και τις IP των interfaces. Επιπλέον το local lan έχει λάθος μάσκα (255.255.255.255). Στο Mt δε νομίζω ότι μπορείς να περάσεις τα αρχεία με τις ρυθμίσεις, μόνο τα certificates και τα keys.

----------


## Nikiforos

Η μάσκα αυτή δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά στο openwrt δεν ξερω γιατι την εβγαζε εκει. Πάντως το openvpn έπαιζε γιατι συνδέθηκε το άλλο ατομο που καναμε τις δοκιμές. Οποτε δεν εχει θεμα. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως τοσο το iphone όσο και το MT δεν υποστηρίζει αυτά τα αρχεια με τις κρυπτογραφήσεις και τα confs συνεπως δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το openvpn, παρά μονο με linux μηχάνημα και στην άλλη άκρη πχ με τον laptop που τρέχει debian. Προσπαθω τώρα με pptpd server, άντε να δούμε!

----------


## trendy

Αν δώσεις ένα "ifconfig -a" θα σου δείξει όλα τα interfaces τις ip και τις μάσκες τους.
Τις ρυθμίσεις σίγουρα πρέπει να τις περάσεις με το χέρι στο mt και πιθανότατα στο iphone (δεν έχω, δεν ξέρω). Αλλά τα certificates τα ανεβάζεις στο winbox για παράδειγμα και μετά τα δηλώνεις στις ρυθμίσεις του server. Σίγουρα κάτι αντίστοιχο γίνεται και στο iphone.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπορεις απλά να κανεις ifconfig και μετα πχ ifconfig gre0, tun0 κτλ. Στο iphone έχει ειδικο προγραμμα openvpn το guizmovpn, απλά έχει κάπως διαφορετικό τρόπο από το openvpn server που έστησα στο openwrt με λιγο ψάξιμο μπορώ να το φτιάξω όμως. Στο ΜΤ είναι διαφορετικά τα πραγματα δεν μπορεις να περάσεις μέσα αρχείο, θελει να δηλώσεις κάτι certificates κτλ. Αν ήταν και αυτό το άκρο linux θα έπαιζε με την μία όπως έγινε με τον laptop πχ. Με τον pptpd server στο openwrt τα πράγματα είναι ποιό εύκολα εξάλου όλοι αυτό δεν δουλεύουν στα VPN των Mikrotik?

----------


## trendy

Κανονικά με certificates παίζει το openvpn για την καλύτερη δυνατή ασφάλεια. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ημίμετρα. Τα certificates στο Mt τα ανεβάζεις με drag-drop στο files και από εκεί τα δηλώνεις στο menu του openvpn.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εννοείς δλδ τα ρίχνουμε μέσα στο ΜΤ χύμα και μετά δηλώνονται κανονικά? αυτό δεν είχα βρει πως γίνεται! σε επέκταση .secret τα παίρνει όπως στο linux ή θέλει κάτι άλλο? 
πρέπει να πέσει πολυ διάβασμα! http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/OpenVPN μου φαίνεται ευκολότερο είναι να flasharw με openwrt το 433 παρά να πεδεύομαι να συνδέσω openwrt με ΜΤ! LOL!

----------


## trendy

Για το secret δεν ξέρω αν παίζει, λογικά πρέπει να παίζει. Κάπου στο winbox έχει ένα κουμπί Files. Αν το πατήσεις σου ανοίγει ένα παράθυρο με τα αρχεία του συστήματος. Επίσης εκεί μπορείς να πάρεις backup και να κάνεις restore. Αν κάνεις drag και drop ένα αρχείο από τον υπολογιστή σου μέσα σε εκείνο το παράθυρο θα το μεταφέρει και μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις τοπικά.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλά θα τα δοκιμάσω και αυτά, ο pptpd server στο openwrt εχει καποιο bug δυστυχως, κολλάει συχνά και δειχνει πολλες φορες ανοιχτη την ιδια διεργασια με διαφορετικά PID φυσικά, μετά για να στρώσει θέλει restart από το luci. Πρέπει να διαβάσω 4 σελίδες σε ενα περιοδικό linuxformat να μάθω καλύτερα το openvpn και τότε θα παίξει και σε ΜΤ και στο iphone με το guizmovpn και στο openwrt!

----------


## romias

Παρκαλώ να κλειδωθει για τους λόγους που αναφέρω εδώ http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=302...357#post546357. Για οποια δηποτε βοήθεια σχετική με το θέμα απευθηνθήτε www.openwrt.gr

----------


## romias

Εγινε ενημέρωση των αρχικών δημοσιεύσεων που αφορούν την attitude_adjustment 12.09-rc1

----------

